# sunshine required



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

If I said we want a bit of sunshine or reasonably good weather somewhere, we want to go in January and don't care how far we drive or whether we go on ferries or roads, we want to be able to sit on the beach and perhaps not wear a jumper in the evenings - Where would you recommend and by which route?


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are on our second winter at camping Marjal in Guardamar De Segura, weather is good in this area, you can sit out most days, and we have a Christmas and New Year party on the beach.

Cavaqueen


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

The further south you go the better chance you have of achieving your objectives. 
I'm wintering in Camping Cabopino, in fact I'm here now and will be till March.

As for ferries, in January, you should be thinking of Bilbao or Santander as the weather can be foul in France and especially across the Pyrenees at that time of year.

Pete 8)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Pete
looked on http://www.campingcabopino.com/i_nuestrocampingcomollegar.html

...couldn't find any prices.... any pointers please?

(I'm assuming the 'new' van is sorted :wink: )


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

Do a test booking, prices will come up.....Expensive


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

crythan said:


> .....Expensive


 8O especially when there's just me and me lab.... as usual they charge extra for the dog but I bet they don't reduce the price 'cos there's only one adult ...of course they'll charge for an extra person though :roll:

*iandsm* ...sorry for the slight thread drift :wink:


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

If You are in the C&CC, or CC, suggest you send away for their Winter Sun Brochure. Lots of sites to choose from, and the prices as a package with ferry are less than some other prices.
Some sites are free for dogs, and some sites charge less for single persons in motorhomes.
I go on my own as SWMBO is still working (says it's better for her for me to sod off to the sun than have a miserable sod mooning about the house).
Buy the book up front, have a good root through all the info in it, and get the cost back when you book. It contains weather data as well as camp site info, also has en-route sites for the journey there and back.
Buy and plan, purchase and anticipate, enjoy!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Or do as we've just done this weekend. Forget the motorhome and see how cheap a self-catering studio or apartment is somewhere warm and sunny, INCLUDING the full cost of getting there and back:
http://www.directline-holidays.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I will be meeting up with other forum members in January probably at El Campello where we will be on the beach . Free camping with Lidl, Mercadona, Consum, Internet Cafe's Beach bars and Resturantes. Then moving down to Almeria using sites as listed on one of my previous posts. Currently I am parked next to a 2009 Swift Kontiki with tag axle . The are obvious Brits but have gone into town. All others here are French, Dutch, Belgian, Spanish, Swiss. But that's no problem as all usually very friendly. I dont want to be on a site stuck in one place when I can move to a different location every day for free.. However if you want there is an Aire at Carnegre 7.5 e per day incl electric. Another on your way down at Peniscola 8e per day incl. A real good one at Alfaz de Pi 12e per day incl elec and WiFi all listed with Co-Ords for Tom Tom on my post earlier. These three aires are all within easy distance from the beach.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

C7KEN said:


> I will be meeting up with other forum members in January probably at El Campello where we will be on the beach . Free camping with Lidl, Mercadona, Consum, Internet Cafe's Beach bars and Resturantes. Then moving down to Almeria using sites as listed on one of my previous posts. Currently I am parked next to a 2009 Swift Kontiki with tag axle . The are obvious Brits but have gone into town. All others here are French, Dutch, Belgian, Spanish, Swiss. But that's no problem as all usually very friendly. I dont want to be on a site stuck in one place when I can move to a different location every day for free.. However if you want there is an Aire at Carnegre 7.5 e per day incl electric. Another on your way down at Peniscola 8e per day incl. A real good one at Alfaz de Pi 12e per day incl elec and WiFi all listed with Co-Ords for Tom Tom on my post earlier. These three aires are all within easy distance from the beach.


Hi Ken Can you direct me to your "earlier" post please.

Stan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stan - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-701900.html#701900


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Well we have just taken the plunge.

Booked return ferries with Norfolk Line at £49 total (courtesy of show offer) Dover-Dunkirk, out January and back March

Also 31 days at Camping Turiscampo near Lagos, Algarve, for 380 Euros, and will move on from there.

I am told the weather is usually very pleasant down there at that time, so here's hoping.

Paul


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Turiscampo is a good site. Weather is normally good in that part of the Algarve, but that does not mean that rain will not fall. Bus rght outside the site into Lagos or West to Sagres. Local bus 10min walk away to Burgau or Lagos via Praia de Luz.
As I have said on other posts, the journey from Calais/Dunquerke to the Algarve is long -1500miles. I allow 6 days to do it. The weather in the higher parts of central Spain and crossing the Pyrenees (even near the cosat) is a lot colder than the Med/Southern coast. Plan you journey carefully before setting off as you will need to plan it around overnight stops, and sites open all year in Spain are few and widely scattered. Have fun.


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Stan - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-701900.html#701900


Thanks Dave
Stan


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Thank you Dave. I have just come back on the site having spent some time talking to my neighbours here with the 2009 Swift Kintiki Tag Axle All the bells Motorhome. They are Scots like me and a lovely couple who have this UK reg van but live here in Spain. However its on a 3litre Fiat and that's why we have had a long talk. I will say no more because they are going to join the site but for all you Fix It Again Tomorrow owners out there please read their first post about their Fiat. God I'm glad I did not buy one


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

apxc15 said:


> The further south you go the better chance you have of achieving your objectives.


Not necessarily. Costa del Azahar and Costa Blanca historically have drier winters and more sun than the Costa del Sol.


----------

